# Ranking the Numbers, One through Nine



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

On a scale of ten, with One being the least, and Ten being the most, give us your rankings of the numbers 1 to 9.

Here mine:

1 -- 4
2 -- 3
3 -- 7
4 -- 2.5
5 -- 5
6 -- 1
7 -- 8.2
8 -- 7
9 -- 6


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Least and most _what?_


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A pity that 0 isn't included.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Least and most _what?_


My first thoughts exactly yesterday.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

.................................................


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MarkW said:


> On a scale of ten, with One being the least, and Ten being the most, give us your rankings of the numbers 1 to 9.


Here are mine:

1 - 10
2 - 10
3 - 9
5 - 1 Is this a number? It not only bores me but is also irritating as hell.
6 - 10
7 - 3
8 - 9.5

I've never used 4 and 9 so I can't rate them. But I can't believe you rated 7 higher than 3? We must be looking at different numbers.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Now now, TV, I don't think you give 7 the full credit it deserves. Versatile, erudite, it realy is a numbers-number.
O.P is quite correct in his rating , I'd go as far as ranking it 9 !

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_(number)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Certainly one of the more infantile questions I've seen in here for a while. Is Kindergarten closed?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> Certainly one of the more infantile questions I've seen in here for a while. Is Kindergarten closed?


Yes, a lot of ohlala-threads and now this childish nonsense. Talk Classical is definitely no longer what it used to be.
Maybe you can save it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

1, the Ur-number, gets a 10
2, the first and only even Prime, also gets a 10
3, the first odd Prime, also gets a 10
4, the first Square of a Prime, and the first product of Primes, gets a 10
5 gets a 10 because you can make a dodecahedron out of pentagons, and that's cool
6, the first product of two unlike primes, gets a 10
7, 'cause everybody knows it's a Lucky Number, gets a 10
8, the first Cube, gets a 10
9, the first Square of the first odd Prime, gets a 10


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Jos said:


> Yes, a lot of ohlala-threads and now this childish nonsense. Talk Classical is definitely no longer what it used to be.
> Maybe you can save it.


Maybe the moderators could save us from such inane posts by deleting them when they appear...


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Doubtless the OP will emerge soon enough to inform us that he was (of course) referring to the Symphonies of Louis Spohr.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Some people here need senses of humor.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going to be rebellious and include 0.
0: 7
1: 6
2: 9
3: 1
4: 5
5: 8
6: 6
7: 10
8: 5
9: 4
10: 4

I'm not sure about my rating for 10 because I may have an implicit bias against it due to the years of societal discrimination against two-digit numbers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My scoring is for those numbers that are my favourites. In common with most afficionados of folk tales, my favourites are 7 and 3. 
*Joint 10* - 7 and 3
*8* - no. 1 - always needs to be looked after...
*7 *- 9, because it's the number of archangels, and a square of magic 3
*6* - number 5, because I always did like Pentangle. 



*5* - number 2, because it represents marital happiness.
*4* - number 8, because it's a lucky number in China, not to mention the Buddha's Noble Eightfold Path.
*Bottom of the league, with one point each*: 6 & 4. They're just so *regular*!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

1 -- i
2 --iii
3 -- x
4 -- vi
5 -- ii
6 -- viii
7 -- iv.2
8 -- ix
9 -- vii


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> My scoring is for those numbers that are my favourites. In common with most afficionados of folk tales, my favourites are 7 and 3.
> *Joint 10* - 7 and 3
> *8* - no. 1 - always needs to be looked after...
> *7 *- 9, because it's the number of archangels and a square of magic 3
> ...


Wherefor Nine archangels? I thought there are seven. Kate Bush does a great job with the Big Four in her song _Lily_.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The numbers from 1-10, ranked by how low they are:
1. 1
2. 2
3. 3
4. 4
5. 5
6. 6
7. 7
8. 8
9. 9
10.10


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

This thread should probably be moved to the music theory subforum.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> This thread should probably be moved to the music theory subforum.


Yeah, let's do a music theory thread where we rank scale degrees. :lol: My favorite note of a major scale is 1. Second favorite, 5.

My least favorite is 4...it's just so boring! Not good for anything except an Amen cadence.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Wherefor Nine archangels? I thought there are seven. Kate Bush does a great job with the Big Four in her song _Lily_.


:tiphat: I should have said nine ranks of *angels*:

:angel: Seraphim - Cherubim - Thrones - Dominions - Virtues - Powers - Archangels - Principalities - Angels. :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow! I have ever and always wanted a chance to do this. 

But now, when faced with it, I am at a stand still. I love all the numbers so much it is very hard to find favorites. I recall a quote, of which I forgot the author of, but it always stuck with me:

*"Numbers are your friends."
*
I will have to think about this for a while and report back on my ranking.

PS: We should do this with the alphabet too!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not surprised to see a lot of people rank 7 highly. 7 is clearly the best of the single digit numbers.  There's a reason why it has such associations with perfection and holiness in religion. 

My synesthesia also means that I see 7 as a deep green color, which is my favorite color (6 I see as a lighter green, which I also like). 9 is one of my favorites as well, with its vermillion color.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The numbers from 1-10, ranked by how low they are:
> 1. 1
> 2. 2
> 3. 3
> ...


Moving to main forum. This thread should be good for at least 6 months worth of profound posts.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't think of a specific order but do like zero and one a lot and, to show favouritism to the odds, will put them ahead of the evens. Now tomorrow I may have a different order.

0,1,3,5,7,9,8,6,4,2


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm going to be rebellious and include 0.
> 0: 7
> 1: 6
> 2: 9
> ...


007 requesting to come in from the cold.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I'm not surprised to see a lot of people rank 7 highly. 7 is clearly the best of the single digit numbers.  There's a reason why it has such associations with perfection and holiness in religion.
> 
> My synesthesia also means that I see 7 as a deep green color, which is my favorite color (6 I see as a lighter green, which I also like). 9 is one of my favorites as well, with its vermillion color.


Wow, my daughter is like that. After seeing your post, I sent it to her an asked if she associates certain numbers with specific colors? She replied (compiled from a chain of emails),



> Yes I do, why? 7 is yellow and 6 is red. I would say 9 is brown. I see the days of the week in colors too and also letters. I can see numbers floating through my mind. When I read a whole movie of what I am reading is going through my mind. I can see in movie format, the stories I write unfolding. I can look at it from different angles like looking through a video camera. I can insert different things along the way.


Yikes, this is starting to freak me out.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^Wow, that sounds a bit more interesting that my own case of synesthesia. Though I also have "number form" synesthesia where I can see a mental map of certain sequences of numbers. The years 1900-2000 form a kind of spiral staircase in my head, same with the numbers 1-100. I never even knew there were names for these things until I discovered the internet 

The numbers 1-9 according to my own colors (approximately):

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tristan said:


> ^Wow, that sounds a bit more interesting that my own case of synesthesia. Though I also have "number form" synesthesia where I can see a mental map of certain sequences of numbers. The years 1900-2000 form a kind of spiral staircase in my head, same with the numbers 1-100. I never even knew there were names for these things until I discovered the internet
> 
> The numbers 1-9 according to my own colors (approximately):
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9


Lot of work, just for some numbers.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

1. Kether
2. Hokhmah 
3. Binah 
4. Hesed
5. Gevurah 
6. Tifereth 
7. Netsah 
8. Hod
9. Yesod 
10. Malkuth
From top to bottom. Go figure.


----------

